# Cube4you now selling v-cubes



## DavidWoner (Sep 11, 2008)

you can see them right on the front page. i know they had the pages for 6x6 and 7x7 on their site for a while with no cubes there. but i have to ask- whats the point? they are cheaper if you buy them directly from v-cubes. i guess they are hoping to get the people who don't know about the v-cubes website. i still think im going to buy directly from Mr Verdes.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2008)

Is buying directly from V-Cubes (including shipping, etc) still cheaper if you are already buying 50 dollars of puzzles from cube4you and add V-Cubes?


----------



## jonny guitar (Sep 11, 2008)

Good point above...this will allow people like me to just get one V-cube at a time instead of feeling obligated to buy them all because of the freight. I bet the packaging is much better from cube for you too. Added bonus for Canadian customers is the fact that you don't have to deal with those UPS Custom/broker charges.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 11, 2008)

PuzzleProz discovered a long time ago that the shipping charges from Greece where so huge that it would be cheaper for US customers if PuzzleProz bought a large order from V-Cubes and then shipped the individual cubes to the US customers. That was before V-Cubes dropped their shipping rates. It might not be much of a deal now, but I am on his list if he can get more people and give us a bargain. Maybe Cube4you had the same idea.

Oh, and as somebody said, there were a few horror stories about how v-cubes got destroyed by shipping. Hopefully, Cube4you and PuzzleProz would check and repackage for safer shipping.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 11, 2008)

cube4you discounts! coupon+points+rating discount!

i paid like 55$ for an 80$ order not long ago on cube4you!

EDIT: i just checked it out, a 7x7x7 with [valid] coupon plus my member discount [not much] comes out to 66$

thats significantly cheaper! unfortunitaly, i just bought a v-cube7! haha but hey! luckily i didn't buy a 6 or 5 and i still have the chance to save


----------



## shidonii (Sep 13, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> cube4you discounts! coupon+points+rating discount!
> 
> i paid like 55$ for an 80$ order not long ago on cube4you!
> 
> ...



I did exactly what you said  
V Cube 7 + $20 Coupon, too bad the Aussie Dollar isnt doing so well. But I saved quite alot and with EMS shipping as well.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 13, 2008)

o yeah i forgot about coupons. that would make a difference. i think i may wait for some coupons now and just buy my 5x5 from c4y, along with some 3x3s

as for shipping: not only has v-cubes lowered their shipping prices, they have improved their packaging in response to complaints of shipping damages.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think that if you're going to buy all 3, it's better to buy the bundle from V-Cubes. It _is_ cheaper, right?

Also, they say "No box" on Cube4you. Isn't that risky, or are they going to package the V-Cubes in something else?

And recently, there have been complaints about Cube4you sending customers the wrong stuff.


----------



## shidonii (Sep 13, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> I think that if you're going to buy all 3, it's better to buy the bundle from V-Cubes. It _is_ cheaper, right?
> 
> Also, they say "No box" on Cube4you. Isn't that risky, or are they going to package the V-Cubes in something else?
> 
> And recently, there have been complaints about Cube4you sending customers the wrong stuff.



Without coupons it is cheaper from v-cubes I think. 
Of course Cube4you will send the cubes in some sort of packaging, bubble wrap and a box. 
I highly doubt that James/Rubik will mistake V-cubes with any other cubes unless he messes up the order number or the address.


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 13, 2008)

i was joking with my friends that these v cubes could be some uber imitations.

joking. yeah. i was just doing some typical stereotyping. don't take this to heart.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 13, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> I think that if you're going to buy all 3, it's better to buy the bundle from V-Cubes. It _is_ cheaper, right?
> 
> Also, they say "No box" on Cube4you. Isn't that risky, or are they going to package the V-Cubes in something else?
> 
> And recently, there have been complaints about Cube4you sending customers the wrong stuff.



they have two pyraminxes and one says no box, i bought the no box one and it came in a cool hexagonal packaging, dont believe everything you read :]


----------



## shadowpartner (Sep 14, 2008)

i think buy from mr verdes would be better,cube4you is just trying their luck hoping that internet noobs would buy from them


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 14, 2008)

The V-Cubes on Cube4You are $5 USD more expensive than V-Cubes.com

Shipping on Cube4you is also very cheap and slow ( if you pick the $6 shipping method).

The shipping from Mr. Verdes is more expensive but more reliable and faster.


----------



## Michael_Wee (Sep 14, 2008)

personally i would rather get it from cube4you because my dad makes frequent trip to shanghai and he charges a slightly lower price if you buy direct from him which is a plus and he said no box because of the tendency of the box to get damaged during the course of shipping no one would want to ship a half broken box


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 16, 2008)

I just checked cube4you and they don't have V-Cubes anymore.

But they have this thing called an E-Cube.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 16, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> I just checked cube4you and they don't have V-Cubes anymore.
> 
> But they have this thing called an E-Cube.



http://cube4you.com/404_E-Cube.html

I don't quite get it.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 16, 2008)

It's seems like an electronic puzzle that has lights that you push on. He says that it needs 3 AAA batteries.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2008)

its a 3x3, but you push buttons to move the "cubies"(lights) instead of turning the faces.

EDIT: never mind, i just watched another video and it looks a lot weirder than that.


----------



## ridder21 (Feb 4, 2010)

cube4you shipping prices are way up in 2010. I had a order with a value of 32 dollars and i have to pay 42 euro to ship it to the netherlands ..no way i'm going to pay that. In december I paid 6 dollars.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2010)

ridder21 said:


> cube4you shipping prices are way up in 2010. I had a order with a value of 32 dollars and i have to pay 42 euro to ship it to the netherlands ..no way i'm going to pay that. In december I paid 6 dollars.



wow i was going to make an order of over $100 from them later in the year but at that shipping price i dont see the worth, i doubt it would make a difference shipping to the netherlands or ireland


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Popbuying has free shipping, and this thread is almost 1.5 years old.


----------



## mizzle576 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Even better vcube sale! BIG SAVINGS!*

Hello Everyone,

I noticed today that Sara's toy store has coupon codes for v cubes 5, 6, 7. I just want everyone to know that these coupon codes work for big savings with free shipping! If you are looking to buy a v cube here is your CHANCE!

Check it out:

Do these steps:

1.) Pick the v-cube you want 5, 6, or 7
2.) In checkout, enter this coupon first: 10%OFF-PROMO
3.) If you have the v cube 7 in your cart enter this code: $6-CM-VCUBE-7
4.) If you have the v cube 6 or five in your cart, enter this code: $4-CM-VCUBE-56

The v cube 7 comes out to $38.00 dollars! With free shipping!

Go Here!

http://www.sarastoystore.com/

Chris


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 28, 2010)

has anyone ever bought those "illusion" v cubes that are just white and black/ red and black/ yellow and black pieces? no stickers, two colors. "solved" is checkerboard.

^^
You sign your name chris but I get the feeling your name is Sara.


----------

